
Google Removes Metamask from the Play Store, Appeal Rejected - nootropicat
https://twitter.com/metamask_io/status/1210299207820570624
======
iamnothere
YouTube also just removed a bunch of crypto-related channels, although they
now claim it was in error:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/billybambrough/2019/12/26/googl...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/billybambrough/2019/12/26/googles-
youtube-goes-to-war-with-bitcoin-and-crypto-update/)

That this happened over Christmas is unusual. Maybe there is an anti-crypto
zealot at work inside of Google.

------
jppope
Google hasn't had a major crypto announcement... look out for one coming up

~~~
K0SM0S
This is what they usually say, but in this case, what would that be?

1\. joining one big name in cryptocurrencies and providing software for the
chosen one exclusively?

2\. creating their own thing, like Facebook did?

3\. banning cryptocurrencies entirely from the Chrome ecosystem?

4\. ...?

------
zepto
Who cares? Android users are not dependent on the store. Google can ban
whatever they like.

~~~
m-p-3
99% of users are not even aware there is something else beyond the Google Play
Store.

~~~
zepto
Every time someone complains about Apple banning something, there is a huge
chorus of people saying that a law mandating sideloading will solve the
problem.

It seems like the Android case shows that users really don’t care.

